# Barn Roof Help



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I'm not the best at construction but I have a brother and cousin who want to help me construct a barn or shelter for my horses. Its going to be single leveled. The one I drew up is pretty much a lean to but the back 8' is an aisle that you can walk along and pitch hay over. I have 3 horses that all get along famously. During the winter I would like to be able to feed them in it from the aisle. I love these plans (adding a pic to this post of a top view), the only thing I'm not sure of is a type of roof. Whether it should be like a typical lean to roof or a barn roof? Also with the support beams the way I have them would it have enough support? The support beams would be the putter one and maybe also the half wall beams as well if needed could travel to the ceiling. What do you all think? The lean to portion could be divided in half as 2-16' x 16' stalls if I ever needed a foaling or sick stall.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I am definitely no expert, but just two things:

If you don't need the height of a Gable (peaked) roof for tall doorways for equipment or for a loft area, then a lean to or shed style roof is less expensive material-wise. Just make sure you have enough pitch if you live in snow country. 

If you want a gabled roof, you can get pre-fab 32' clear span roof trusses from a limber place and you won't need any support posts in the middle.


----------

